
Mrustc – Alternate Rust compiler in C++ – Now broken the bootstrap chain - heinrich5991
https://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/7lu6di/mrustc_alternate_rust_compiler_in_c_now_broken/
======
jokoon
Cool.

Is there a good enough rust to wasm compiler available already? I mean other
than emscripten or binaryen?

~~~
steveklabnik
rustc includes the LLVM wasm backend.

